# Teacups and Appleheads ...



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just thinking, what's so wrong with the term teacup really? I mean, it's just a descriptive word used to describe a small chihuahua. I know we all know that there are only two types of chihuahua, long coat and short coat ... yet, we have invented the terms "applehead" and "deerhead/leg" as descriptive words to describe the shape of the head. It's the exact same thing yet one offends and is improper and the other isn't? The chihuahua standard says absolutely nothing about "appleheads", yet we still use the term and we all know what it means and no one EVER yells out "there's no such thing as an applehead, there are only two types" ... right?

It's the same thing ... if we can use one, surely we can use the other. Similarly, if one is wrong, they both are.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I personally don't really care if people use that term. Sometimes people get a little anal about the word but it's only a word.


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

I was told the other chihuahuas Killer and Precious are appleheads and that Chewy is a dearhead. I see these terms all the time. I'm not sure if it is a sales gimmick or someone like me who honestly is not to fimiliar with the terminology, but I am crazy about my chihuahuas. I don't think terms matter so much. Well it doesn't to me just because It wouldn't matter if my lttle chis where samll or big, dear head or apple head. I love them and I feel lucky to have these little ones;-)
luvballet your chi is a little doll! I like your sig!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess for me the difference of applehead deerhead & teacup are just not in the same cattegory. Teacup is somthing that was fairly recently made up & alot of breeders use the term to make more money. When it's just as easy to say tiny or something.Even at that there's no gauranteee what the pup will end up being full grown so it can be very misleading. Applehead & deerhead are pretty much to describe the type of face that won't change.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes but a lot of breeders don't use the term to make more money, aaaand I've seen breeders use the term applehead to make more money as well. I guess the way I see it is, applehead and deerhead were unheard of in the fifties and sixties ... their show dogs actually resembled what we would call deerheads ... or "tweenies" ... maybe teacup is just a new standard that will be accepted as the norm in another fifty years.


----------



## Dooleys18 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think your completely right, the only problem i have with the word "Teacup" is that when the chi is bigger than a couple of pounds, people think somethings wrong with their "teacup" puppy and start to treat it differently i.e feed it less or do a Paris Hilton and get a "REAL TEACUP" (CRAZY), Whereas the terms Applehead and Deerhead are just easy ways to describe the shape of the head.

anyone agree?


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats sad that people would do that to there animals just because its not the size that they want. I don't agree with that. Chewy is about 2 1/2. He could get bigger because hes only 3 months old. But if does its ok. I would rather him be healthy and happy. Its messed up poeple would starve there animals. I think chihuahuas are some of the most beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

i think the overall reason for the backlash against the word "teacup" probably started when people starting trying to use it as a breed, to either make more money or just have an overall feeling like their dog is "better" or more rare.
I think it's good that word is getting out there that there is no such thing as a breed of Teacup dog but using it as a description word I have no problem. Just many people are under the misconception that "teacup" is a breed and that's when you have an ignorance problem.

I mean, the chi standard for showing is the chi cannot be over 6lbs, to me that's pretty tiny! 
I mean, Chloe is 4lbs and I cannot see how having her any smaller would be beneficial. I mean, sometimes I think she's too small!! I want something to be able to cuddle with and play with, not just throw in my purse and tote around!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Alisha said:


> I guess for me the difference of applehead deerhead & teacup are just not in the same cattegory. Teacup is somthing that was fairly recently made up & alot of breeders use the term to make more money. When it's just as easy to say tiny or something.Even at that there's no gauranteee what the pup will end up being full grown so it can be very misleading. Applehead & deerhead are pretty much to describe the type of face that won't change.


i agree! they arent in the same category. the akc standard calls for an "apple dome" skull, so i think thats where the applehead word came from. teacup is used i think to sell puppies for a higher price  i dont think its a horrible word, i just dont want people to think "teacups" are any different from "regular" chihuahuas


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I don't like that either ... people should really love their animals regardless of their size. Although I know that there are people that would do the same thing if their chi was a "deerhead'' because they wouldn't be able to show them. People who are going to be mean to animals are going to be mean to animals, regardless of the words they use. If they don't know how to love ... well, there's no helping that.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I agree with yoshi's mommy. I mean, yes "apple" and "deer" make everyone's life easier with the two simple words, but still. I've seen so many people say "I like apple's better because they look more like chihuahuas" So some people are just buying their dogs because they want the look of a chihuahua? No, not all of you are that ignorant but there are a few. I have to say, I do not like the trend for smaller chihuahuas because a lot of those big boobed blonde girls don't even know what they could be getting into. As well all know, the smaller dogs have more health problems. 

Anyways, all three of those words are just describing your dog. If you want to use them, then go ahead. But for the people who wanted a teacup and their dog got over 4 pounds, and then you say "I don't wannntt ittt anymooore" then that, gets out of hand. ITS A DOG! That dog looks up to you, and looks to you for safety, shelter and food....Then you just...Push it aside because it got over 4 pounds....Yeah those people make me wanna kick something.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> As well all know, the smaller dogs have more health problems.


thats not always true  small chis are just as healthy :thumbleft:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

my thoughts are that people are breeding smaller and smaller so they can market and sastisfy a demand for these pups branded as "Teacups" or "Pocket Sized" and it means that they are breeding really unhealthy (i know they aren't all unheathy) small dogs and risking the lives of dogs that are too small to be bred from

Also its not really an attribute just a term regarding size and the breed standard defines what size scale the idea is


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I do know of show breeders that still use the term teacup, I think it was originally used just as a descriptive term innocently, but with unscrupulous breeders saying it is another breed and people like Paris Hilton I don't like use of it and it has become a bad term. So that's the stigma of it, puppymills use the term to make it seem like they have something really rare or special to charge an arm and a leg and their chis usually are unhealthy, small or not. 

In my opinion anyone who wants to get rid of their dog because it's over a certain weight doesn't deserve a dog at all and god forbid they ever have children and they're overweight or have to wear glasses or something! :roll:

I do not think there is anything wrong with seeking out an applehead chihuahuas as that is what the breed standard is. If someone falls in love with the breed and goes by breed standard it is natural that they would seek out the type of head they've seen. I also know of people who seeked a deerhead chihuahua specifically and there is also nothing wrong with that either.  I have one of each and love them to pieces. I don't mind the terms applehead and deerhead because they do just describe the head shapes and they're not used detrimentally. Again, anyone who would get rid of their chi for not being the head they want doesn't deserve a dog either. 

Interestingly though I've seen sites like texasteacups.com and company charging more for deerheads because that's what's in with Paris Hilton's dogs even though it's not standard. So maybe in the future the deerhead term will have a stigma too if alot of unscrupulous people use it as a selling point.

Deer and apple types are mentioned in the standards though where teacup is not. In the head it says they should have an apple - domed head and one of the disqualifying points is extremely deerlike specimens.

ETA: My book must be outdated  I don't see the deerlike specimien disqualification on the AKC website chi standard.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> thats not always true  small chis are just as healthy :thumbleft:


Absolutely. :thumbleft: Deedlit has had so many health problems and Cosette has had none. A well bred chi will be healthy, tiny or giant.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> Absolutely. A well bred chi will be healthy, tiny or giant.


i don't really think unscrupulous puppy farmers who are producing tiny chi's and selling them as teacups are on the whole producing very well bred dogs though


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Those aren't well bred chihuahuas of course. Anything from a puppymill or backyard breeder in my opinion isn't well bred, Deedlit came from a byb and she's not well bred which is why I think she has some of the health issues she does. She's 7.5 pounds. They're not healthy dogs whether small or large.

I just don't like when people say small chis are unhealthy because I have a small chi and I know other members with small chis that came from good breeders and they're very healthy dogs. I also know people with bigger chis from byb's or pet stores that have health issues. The reverse is true also of course. 2-6 pounds is the standard so why shouldn't a 2-4 pound dog be healthy since it is in the breeding standard? It should and well bred ones are. It's not a size issue on health of a dog in my opinion.

ETA I know "well-bred" sounds kind of unfeeling here but I just mean breeding with health and soundness of dogs in mind.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i agree small dogs can be as healthy as any bigger dog i think most well bred small dogs wouldn't be referred to as Teacup becuase generally good breeders dont use that term as it is one generally used by byb and puppy farmers to make their puppies more saleable and more attractive to those who dont know any better


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> I do not think there is anything wrong with seeking out an applehead chihuahuas as that is what the breed standard is. If someone falls in love with the breed and goes by breed standard it is natural that they would seek out the type of head they've seen. I also know of people who seeked a deerhead chihuahua specifically and there is also nothing wrong with that either.  I have one of each and love them to pieces. I don't mind the terms applehead and deerhead because they do just describe the head shapes and they're not used detrimentally. Again, anyone who would get rid of their chi for not being the head they want doesn't deserve a dog either.
> 
> Deer and apple types are mentioned in the standards though where teacup is not. In the head it says they should have an apple - domed head and one of the disqualifying points is extremely deerlike specimens.


Well said, I agree.:thumbleft: I think somebody had mentioned that some breeders use the term applehead similar to the way that many use the term teacup, so that they can charge more; that may be true in the case of some not so good breeders (and in fact when you look at the dog you might see that it does not even have an applehead as claimed--which would signal that the breeder didn't know what they were talking about and just wanted to make money), but my first thought in reading that was that since the applehead chihuahuas follow the breed standard more closely, then they SHOULD be worth more. But only if it is truly an applehead and from a good breeder who has healthy, well-bred dogs. (I hope that made sense).  

Also, when Lola said that smaller chis have more health problems, I don't think she meant that all smaller chis are going to be unhealthy, but just that the smaller they are, the more likely they MIGHT be to experience certain health problems, because it's just not natural to be so extremely small like some of them are. As their size gets to the extreme end of the scale, their organs have to fit into more and more cramped space, and can't operate as well. And they are also more prone to hypoglycemia. But that's not to say that being small necessarily equals being unhealthy, it's just more of a risk. And I am talking regardless of the breeder. Naturally a good breeder will have healthier chis (of all sizes), and a bad breeder, less healthy chis (of all sizes), but I think regardless of that, in general, size does play some part in the health. Not to argue with anyone though, that's just the way I see it.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

The term "teacup" is getting around to the unknowing public so much now that people definitely think it's a division of the breed. I've had several people (who obviously know nothing about it) ask me, once I tell them he's a chihuahua, if he's a "teacup" chihuahua.

He's already over 5 pounds and he's not even six months old! I think maybe they just ask it because they've heard the term and are trying to figure out what it means. Who knows.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

I dislike the use of the word teacup when they think it's a completely different breed of Chihuahua. And I don't like how the term is used by puppy peddlers to get more money for a small dog.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

I really Dont know much about chi's Im still learning...And learning a lot by reading everyones Posts thank you ...But I thought that the word teacup was a higher breed chi...So Thank you everyone for letting me know that is not true...I totally see where everyone is coming from with the whole someone made that up so that they can get more money for a dog...I think that is wrong and I cant believe that someone would do that....


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

sourjayne said:


> The term "teacup" is getting around to the unknowing public so much now that people definitely think it's a division of the breed. I've had several people (who obviously know nothing about it) ask me, once I tell them he's a chihuahua, if he's a "teacup" chihuahua.
> 
> He's already over 5 pounds and he's not even six months old! I think maybe they just ask it because they've heard the term and are trying to figure out what it means. Who knows.


I am asked that all the time too, although mine is smaller (and full grown), right about 3 lbs. And every now and then, there will be somebody who doesn't even believe me when I try to tell them that there's no such thing as a teacup chihuahua, because they are so sure that there is.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

luvballet said:


> I was just thinking, what's so wrong with the term teacup really? I mean, it's just a descriptive word used to describe a small chihuahua. I know we all know that there are only two types of chihuahua, long coat and short coat ... yet, we have invented the terms "applehead" and "deerhead/leg" as descriptive words to describe the shape of the head. It's the exact same thing yet one offends and is improper and the other isn't? The chihuahua standard says absolutely nothing about "appleheads", yet we still use the term and we all know what it means and no one EVER yells out "there's no such thing as an applehead, there are only two types" ... right?
> 
> It's the same thing ... if we can use one, surely we can use the other. Similarly, if one is wrong, they both are.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


Point. Makes total sense to me... I would add that probably the offending position is that the term is associated with the "craze" to buy an extremely small dog and to dismiss dogs of a more average size. Because of the tendency to promote this action the term becomes offensive.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Jangles021204 said:



> I am asked that all the time too, although mine is smaller (and full grown), right about 3 lbs. And every now and then, there will be somebody who doesn't even believe me when I try to tell them that there's no such thing as a teacup chihuahua, because they are so sure that there is.


Oh I know I get that all the time too ... and their arguements are ridiculous like, "yes there is such a thing because my friend has a teacup" ...


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

"Teacup" really annoys me... but I don't go off on people that use it tho I always think in the back of my head..."what a dumba**!"

 I don't like the use of it mostly for what some here have already said.

1. Bad breeders charge more
2. Bad breeding is used to create "teacups"
3. Once the "teacup" reaches 5 or 6 lbs there's something wrong with it and it ends in the pound.
4. Paris Hilton uses it...and anything she uses is DIRTY! :-D 

I'm sure I have more reasons...I have decided that I won't use that term because I KNOW that is not right even if is just descriptive of size...once you have the right info why keep making the mistake.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't use the term either and I don't agree with people using it as a selling term either. I was just explaining why I think it's become so bad.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

luvballet said:


> Oh I know I get that all the time too ... and their arguements are ridiculous like, "yes there is such a thing because my friend has a teacup" ...


oh i hate it when people say that lol. a teacup is what people drink out of it is not any kind of dog!! thats what i tell people when they say something. i tell people no my dogs arent teacups their chihuahuas lol :thumbleft:


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I think that the problem is that people seem to think that "teacup" is a different variety of chihuahua. Like theres normal and then theres teacup.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea and if you dont have a "teacup" then your chi must be some lower quality thing....thats what upsets me!!! a chi is a chi is a chi!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

It is so interesting that you started this thread because I was wondering the exact same thing (why did the term make people so mad on this site). After reading through all the responses, I "get it" more now. But, haven't they had teacup poodles for years? I am by no means knowledgable...but we had a "miniature" and friends had a "standard" and I knew there were "toy" and "teacup" poodles out there.

Maybe what I have is a STANDARD chihuahua. Ha!

This was really interesting to read through, by the way. Thanks for getting the topic out there and no drama!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> yea and if you dont have a "teacup" then your chi must be some lower quality thing....thats what upsets me!!! a chi is a chi is a chi!!


Yeah i agree, its not that i care if my dogs tiny or not, its the way people say it. When people see a small dog, they have the urge to tell you about how theyve seen a smaller dog.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think there are standard poodles which are the large ones and then theres toy or miniature poodles which are the smaller ones. i have heard lots of people say teacup poodles even yorkies are called teacups...but i still think its a thing we drink out of ahahaha but i can see why the poodle breed would have different names bc there is such big difference in size


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

The poodles actually have only a standard, miniature, and toy also but like chis they call the tiny ones teacups. :roll:


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it started as just a description for size and has gone awry in mainstream. I see nothing wrong with having a dog of any size as long as he /she is healthy. I have a Giant Lab/Shep mix and in comparison a teeny tiny Chi/?mix. I don't know how big my Chi/?mix will get and don't care. I want another Chi eventually and if I go to a breeder who has teeny tiny pups because I want a small dog, I think that is cool b/c that's what I am looking for, but whatever pup I am lucky to get, I will love however he/she becomes big, small, tiny, giant. Like kids, once they enter your life it's all love and hope, not expectations. It's natural to have ideas of what you want, but when it comes to living, breathing beings all ideas fly out the window and love takes over.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

wonderchi said:


> whatever pup I am lucky to get, I will love however he/she becomes big, small, tiny, giant. Like kids, once they enter your life it's all love and hope, not expectations. It's natural to have ideas of what you want, but when it comes to living, breathing beings all ideas fly out the window and love takes over.


I couldn't agree more! Well said wonderchi. I had a preconceived notion of what I wanted when we got Bu and he is the opposite of what I "thought" I wanted in every way, but I'm here to say that I couldn't love him more if he'd been everything I thought I wanted.! 

This has been a great thread, interesting views, respect for each other, no loss of temper.  What a bonus!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree too...   no matter what size i love my dogs more than anything  and it is nice how calm this thread has stayed, with no fights!! its a miracle lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When I got Bella & Poco I don't think the whole tiny chi thing was going on. Of course when I called about Mia the lady said she'll be on the bigger side around 6 pounds full grown I told her I didn't care  If I were to sell puppies I would love to here that from someone. If someone called and asked if the pups were teacup or tiny I would tell them Sorry I won't sell to you.Heck I'd probably have to do a background check on them anyway :lol:


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I think teeny chihuahuas are amazing.
looks so cute...but i am going to get a standard one. (i just think about future, when we will want to have children, it can be dangerous for a really small chi).

I see now one guy that sell a chi, that going to be under 2 pounds.
And he charge on her, 3 times more than on standard chi 4-6 pounds).
So i agree that many use this term to make more $$


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> I think teeny chihuahuas are amazing.
> looks so cute...but i am going to get a standard one. (i just think about future, when we will want to have children, it can be dangerous for a really small chi).
> 
> I see now one guy that sell a chi, that going to be under 2 pounds.
> ...


a standard chi weighs between 2-6lbs


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> a standard chi weighs between 2-6lbs


yea, i know 
But usually, a small chis are under 4 pounds, while 4-6 it’s not a “teacup"


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yea i see what your saying lol


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I just found this on the web and thought it interesting.

$1,200, Tea Cup Chihuahua. Runts for sale. Guaranteed sick and dying!
posted: September 23, 2006, 11:14 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://akc.org has the answers for you.

http://chihuahuaclubofamerica.com

will tell you what they think of the ones who sell barely alive runt puppies and call them Tea Cup.

Super large head to compared rather tiny body are signs of water on the brains and retardation. Hypoglycemia, heart murmurs, congestive heart failure, deformed skeleton build and very, very short living are what you are buying if you fall for something with the term "Tea Cup" attached to it. There is no such thing. It is a made up word, to sell unsuspected people runts which have short life expectancies.

Chihuahuas have a large number of genetic defects. Finding a healthy and true bred Chihuahua might be tough, but the Chihuahua Club of America will help everyone finding the right, and ethical breeder.

Besides, there are thousands upon thousands of Chihuahuas in rescue!!

Also, a Chihuahua puppy should never be sold before 12 weeks of age! 

If you love Chihuahuas, find a reputable breeder who won't try to sell you a dying puppy for $1200.
Contact: (623) 100-1111


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Good topic.
Do i disagree with using the term "teacup" yes, why? because the term has been used in such a way to romote that the smaller the dog the better and if it isnt a "teacup" its not worth the paper its pedigree is written on.
The popularity in this Super small craze has turned into those unscrupulous people out there breeding very tiny females inorder to get super tiny babies, with no reguard to whether that female will or even can survive the birth!
Many "teacup" breeders actually starve their pregnant female inorder to keep the unborn puppies malnourished and tiny, some go as far as starving the puppies after birth to keep them small.
These are also the people who do not health test their breeding dogs often resulting in severe genetic defects...
BUT WORSE!
Those out there using "Teacups" as their selling point also are usually the ones who dont push a spay neuter contract, in fact...many encourage you to get in on a slice of the pie by breeding your 3lb female.
And even more so, many of those "Guarentted 2lb full grown" once in a healthy home environment are either so sick thye have to be put to sleep...OR they grow over that 2lb mark and in many cases are abandoned through no fault of their own!


I have no problem with the term itself...just the way it is used.

I am often asked if my 3lb male is a Teacup, i usually laugh slightly and tell that person, no...i leave those at home in the cupboard!
After their faces drop at the thought of me locking my dog in a cupboard i explain calmly that teacups are something you drink tea out of, NOT a living breathing creature.
Sometimes you have the true fanatics who insist that teacups exist becuase their friend has one...
but once in a while a light switches on and it makes sense.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Foxy! Yay! You're back in good form. I really learned a lot just reading your post (as always!).


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I completely agree its the way in which it is used to make more $ & to make buyers promises that cannot be gauranteed. This whole new starving thing that I've been hearing Breaks my heart how could anyone who loves animals do that for looks sake & to make a few more bucks  It's ridiculous when people feel theneed to starve to look better why do it to poor animals against their will  People are so sick  

What in the He** do a few pounds matter  This whole thing about starving them makes me soooooo incredibly furious GRRRRR


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I really wouldn't have such a big problem with the term if all it did was describe the chihuahua and not make the owner feel as though they're better just because they have a "teacup". If people could understand that a chihuahua is a chihuahua no matter what the size then saying, "she's a teacup" wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Before I got Millie, I went to this older lady's house to look at puppies. The ad in the paper said "Tiny, apple heads". When I went to look, the puppies were really, really small at 8 weeks. I mean...really small. They all had huge heads and tiny bodies and looked "off". It was disturbing. This was obviously a puppy mill. VERY SAD! The lady wanted $450 for the pups. While I was there, she said she had a male pup (he was 5 months old) that she had got to be a stud and he turned out to be "way too big." He was 4 pounds. She went to the back of her house and got him out of a crate and offered him to me for $50. I didn't take him, because I was so turned off by the whole experience. I regret not getting that little guy and taking him home where he could be loved no matter how big he got.

This whole little chihuahua, big chihuahua, apple-head, deer-head, thing is really sad. I wish people could just love and appreciate their dogs.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Candycane said:


> This whole little chihuahua, big chihuahua, apple-head, deer-head, thing is really sad. I wish people could just love and appreciate their dogs.


I love you :lol:  Really I so agree with you


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

pinkprincess21 said:


> I really wouldn't have such a big problem with the term if all it did was describe the chihuahua and not make the owner feel as though they're better just because they have a "teacup". If people could understand that a chihuahua is a chihuahua no matter what the size then saying, "she's a teacup" wouldn't be so bad.


i completely agree the whole problem with the word teacup is that its not just a term that means small


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> yea and if you dont have a "teacup" then your chi must be some lower quality thing....thats what upsets me!!! a chi is a chi is a chi!!


Me too, I feel the same way.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I had an incident today. was in a store with my mom, and heard this girl talking about how she wanted a Teacup chihuahua, not a Regular chihuahua. and that the teacup chihuahuas are about $400 more than the "regular" chihuahuas.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

In case anyone's confused 
The AKC recognizes three different poodles: Standard, Miniature, and Toy. The AKC recognizes two different chihuahuas: Long-coat and short-coat.

There are no breed standards that separate anything out into "teacups." There are no teacup poodles, teacup yorkies, or teacup chihuahuas in any organization's breed standards.

I think if anyone asks me again if my dog is a teacup, I'll ask them what they mean, just to hear their definition. If they say "a dog that's really small" I'll be like okay, fine, but look at my dog -- he's twice the size of most chihuahuas! If they say "it's some special breed of chihuahua" I'll be extraordinarily entertained  I'll then explain that my dog belongs to the special giant chihuahua breed we like to call "beer mug" chihuahuas and have a good laugh.

Not to hijack or anything, but some guy asked me if my dog was a European chihuahua or a Central American chihuahua. He said the Central American chihuahuas tend to be bigger, like my dog, and the European ones are the tiny ones. I'd never heard of such a thing.

Of course, he also told me that big dogs are easy to train because they think they will grow up to be human someday, but he can't figure out how to train little dogs because they can't possibly think they'll be human since they're so small.:munky2:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

:roll: I do hate the attitude that some people have about it. I have at least three people come in the store a week and ask about my chis then say I have one much smaller than them. When it's obvious I don't really care, they will still go on about it. I had one stupid woman tell me she had a one pound chihuahua fully grown and she bred it.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Surely, she didn't breed a 1 pound chi!!

Just last night, one of my son's football coaches asked me what kind of dog Millie was. (Which made me mad...) When I said she was a chihuahua, he said "She can't be, she's too big and her hair is too long. My mother has a teacup chihuahua and she's smaller and her hair is really short." As completely furious as I was, I just said, "YES, she is a chihuahua and her father had long hair and her mother had short, so she's got a little of both. AND... she is completely a normal size for a chihuahua." Then I just walked away. People who THINK they know what they are talking about are the ones that really irritate me the most!

I think, we all know what standards are for our little guys and we just need to let the ignorant people stop getting under our skin. Hard, I know, but we've got to let it go.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Some people don’t know what are they talking about…

I was at the vet, and I told him I want to get a chi.
So he sad “ but get only smooth coat, some scammers try to sell dogs with long coat and say that this is a chi, don’t listing to them”.
LOL


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:laughing6: its funny to hear all these stories where people who dont have chis think they know what they are talking about, but in reality they sound like complete idiots!


----------



## hankwheels (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted this - thank-you!

I've also always been confused why people get so angry with the descriptive word 'teacup' !

If breeders want to decribe a certain puppy in their litter by simply calling it a 'teacup', I don't see the harm. Same goes for 'applehead', 'dearhead', etc.
They're such descriptive words, not meant to be offensive or a 'scam'. Geesh.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I can see where a discriptive word like teacup used to fortell the adult size of a dog can cause trouble. But if your dog is full grown and still small, I see no harm in people using it. If someone says my 3lb chi is a teacup I don't argue.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i agree with you 100000%


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

It just gets me when people are so dumb that they don't even know anything about their own breed of dog:foxes15:
My mom knows a lady the insists her chi is a teacup. Now my mom believes it. I tell mom "no such thing, her dog is just really small" mom thinks I'm just being a know-it-all
I was at petco the other day and a girl had a puppy Am staff, I say to her OH HOW CUTE A "American Staffordshire Terrier" and she says "no its a Pit Bull" OMG how stupid can you get. I just walked away.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

like some of the posts here already say, I do not like the fact the words are used as selling points, if you want a small dog get a small dog, they shouldnt need to use words like "tea cup" to get a sale!

I look quite sterio typical in the way that I am, dress, look, but the fact that I have a chi doesnt mean I dont take care of her its not my fault people in the public eye also want chis (but dont know anything about them!)!!

The term apple and deer head did make it easier for me to understand, as I am not a breeder I wasnt sure how to explain the sort of chi I wanted, and the term apple head and deer head sounds so cute lol xx


----------

